# Latest Baby Girl Design from Marianna Mel (K) Free Instructions



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

My latest design - Ruffled Rosie - is similar to Maxine (which many of you have loved), but with a ruffled edging. I do hope you are not getting tired of my free patterns .... :roll:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffled-rosie


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is so sweet and precious.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> My latest design - Ruffled Rosie - is similar to Maxine (which many of you have loved), but with a ruffled edging. I do hope you are not getting tired of my free patterns .... :roll:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffled-rosie


We will never get tired of your patterns. This one is so cute. Thank you so much, you are such a kind person. Marly


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is adorable and I can't wait to try it... I've never made a sweater before.
Thank you so much for the pattern, and NO, your work is much appreciated!!!


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you so much Marianne for all your lovely patterns, so very kind of you, your patterns are so nice and easy to understand and very popular.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

never get tired of Free patterns, Thank you It is cute


----------



## alsprink (Jun 26, 2013)

how sweet, thank you so much. I just love the speckled one.

alyce


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love your patterns. One of these days I will make at least one.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Now how could we ever get tired of patterns as cute as yours? You are very generous to share these with us! Your latest pattern is adorable. I love the ruffles on the sleeves and at the bottom. They are SO girly!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

New pattern is lovely. I am just finishing long sleeve all-in-one for a friend who is a brand new grandmother. Your patterns are all great. Very special that you are providing them for free. Thank you so much.!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing. Those look like fun and I will try them when I get caught up.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Marly said:


> We will never get tired of your patterns. This one is so cute. Thank you so much, you are such a kind person. Marly


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

Love it !!! So cute...


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Your patterns are quick , easy and pretty ...thank you


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh My Goodness. How beautiful is this little pattern. Thank you so much Marianna. I can't wait to get started on this one. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very sweet, love the ruffle. Thank you for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh that is so sweet. How could anyone ever get tired of your patterns? They are all darling. You are very generous to share them.


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

marianna mel said:


> My latest design - Ruffled Rosie - is similar to Maxine (which many of you have loved), but with a ruffled edging. I do hope you are not getting tired of my free patterns .... :roll:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffled-rosie


I cannot thank you enough for all your patterns. Each one of them is quick to make, and lends itself to so much personalisation. I love them all & look forward to more. Am I not greedy???


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I never get tired of your beautiful patterns Marianna. I really appreciate the time and effort involved and I really love making them. Once again, thank you so much and have a lovely day &#128158; Ros


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is cute, we can never get tired of your lovely patterns, thank you for that one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So adorable!! Another cute pattern in my library. Thank you!


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

So sweet. I love all of your patterns. So grateful that you are generous with all of us and share them for free. God bless you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for another cute free pattern!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Oh we're so tired of them, but be sure to keep them coming anyway. (You're so funny!) Love everything you post. Hugs, Kimmy


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> My latest design - Ruffled Rosie - is similar to Maxine (which many of you have loved), but with a ruffled edging. I do hope you are not getting tired of my free patterns .... :roll:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ruffled-rosie


That is adorable, thanks for sharing another wonderful pattern. I will never get tired of your designs, and your kindness.

Thank you


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Great pattern thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that's so sweet


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really sweet!xx


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another adorable pattern Marianna...Never get tired of seeing all your lovely patterns. Thanks for sharing.
:thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you! I for one never get tired of free patterns.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Adorable! So nice of you!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Love your patterns!!! Thank you so much for sharing them with us!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you kidding!!!

Some people are put on this Earth to make a difference and YOU ARE ONE OF THEM............. AS YOU CERTIANLY HAVE!!

Think of all the little tops people have already made to donate to needy children, I for one appreciate every pattern you donate, 
thank you, thank you, so much xxxxxxxx


----------



## VictoriaB84 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

